# RECESS with a mixed box



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Theair temp was a nice 40 degrees when we hit the Pensacola pass. The sun was still sleeping and the wind had just a liitle NE breeze to it. Sea conditions were also very nice 1 to 2's which made the ride out enjoyable. The crew of Brad,Gene,Rob and Tim were on a mission to have some fun today . The first stop was 48 miles out to the SW and the bottom machine lite up like a christmas tree. All four of us were hooked up in a matter of seconds with some nice Aj' and almaco's. With-in a few minutes we had our limit of jacks. But that's when we remembered that we had NO bait to deep drop with. After catching some bait we ran to the deep side in hopes of finding the longtails bass. First spot was nothing but snowies (Rob was the grouper master today). Next spot seemed that it had been taking over with green eyed sharks. Tim,Rob and Brad just had to send down some butterfly jigs on the torque's in 800 feet and remember they did tell me that they wanted to pull on some thing deep. At last the next spot yeilded some longtails and blueline tiles. With a load of snowies some longtails, some nice AJ's and almaco's it was time to run back to the beach. But on the way back in, it was munity again aboard RECESS. While running we had marked a new spot and Rob and Tim just had to get back down for some more pain with the AJ's. What we thought were scamps on the bottom after being hooked and on thier way up to the surface. The large AJ's were eating them from the jigs. A few very nice AJ were hooked in the process but with a limit aboard already it was the AJ's lucky day to get to go back down. It was a very good day again to be able to get off shore with friends and catch a few fish


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

NICE BUNCH OF FISH OF FISH GUYS, I SURE WISH I COULD HAVE GONE. GOOD TO SEE YA ON THE BOAT B-RAD.(I GUESS YOU AND I WILL SWITCH BACK AND FORTH)I SEE3 LONG TAILS IN THE MIX. GOOD JOB.:clap:clap.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Outstanding! I had a feeling you guys would be fishing today. Jigging in 800 ft. Hardcore! Congrats on another great trip.


----------



## mikeshep (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice Job:clap


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (2/21/2010)*Dang.


*+1*

*They simply don't miss. I starting to wonder what the woods would be like if they Deer Hunted?*


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Great box of fish guys! Those dang green-eyed sharks gave us fits the other day as well.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome as usual.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

bad ass guys


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

it was great to get back out on the water...had a great time yesterday. As Gene mentioned, we had a good time pulling on some amberjacks and then we went a little deeper. I decided to try my hand at jigging from 800+ feet and i hooked up almost instantly...several minutes later, one of those green eyed sharks came up...not what i wanted to see. Anyway, we picked away at the snowy grouper all day and ended up catching some of the largest blue line tiles that we have seen....Tim was able to entice a few of the long tail bass, and those will be dinner tonight for sure. 

Look forward to the next one guys.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job guy's. :clap

Had the camera ready for some better "Running" pictures when you came back in, but we left at 2ish.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Gene I can only say one thing, man I'm envious to the point of sin! Great job as usual, but I have to say that the Tile Fish you've been catching has peeked my interest. I'm starting to look for soft bottom when I'm out deep but no luck so far. My goal this year is to snag some of them delicious Golden Tiles right in the lip!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice haul as usual. You guys definitely are champions of the deep dropping technique by evidence of all the tiles, snowy's and the elusive longtail seas bass. Hope to run into you guys soon off the edge somewhere.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hell I don't like jigging 400ft of water let alone 800ft. Your arms must hate you after that!

Great report as always though guys


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

"TEAM CONSISTENCY" strikes again! Nice haul (no surprise) fellas!!!! 

:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (2/21/2010)*Hell I don't like jigging 400ft of water let alone 800ft. Your arms must hate you after that!
> 
> Great report as always though guys


Arms feel great today and i'm sure robs and dads do to we are used to it, and it doesn't bother anyone of us on Team Recess we get plenty of reel practice. " GET HIM OFF THE BOTTOM" Thats why we do 800 foot jigging we are just getting ready.But if you want to hear something funny i sent down the new torque spinning reel with is loaded with 50# powerpro and in 800+ i hit the knot on the reel and never made it to the bottom which sucked cause i had to reel it all the way back up with no fish. But worse than that a couple weeks ago Rob caught back to back nice amberjacks on the bottom in 650 foot now that is got a good burn.

TIM


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *recess (2/21/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon (2/21/2010)*Hell I don't like jigging 400ft of water let alone 800ft. Your arms must hate you after that!
> ...




I think it had been about 4 weeks since my last trip and my arms are a little tight this morning...not too bad though. Anna is about to cook some long tail bass open face club sandwiches on ciabatta bread. Sliced avocado, bacon, spicy mayo...can't wait.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:bowdown


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Man o man I figured I would be seeing a Recess report this weekend. Was a beautiful day to be on the water yesterday. I have been enjoying it to, not as many fish to show for it, but having fun none the less. Glad you guys got out and put a hurtin on em.


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice haul! you guys must have some monster freezers for all those fish.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow!! you guys never miss bringing home a cooler full....congrats :bowdown:clap


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Sea That (2/21/2010)*Nice haul! you guys must have some monster freezers for all those fish.


I think we all have chest freezers, but most of the fish we caught yesterday was donated to a Relay for Life function.


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

It was a great day to get back out on the water, and we all had a great time as usual. We got plenty of reeling practice in, and once again Capt.Genehad to makeTim and I stop mistreating the amberjacks at our last stop. We were both putting a smack down on the jacks, and we would have continued well into the night if a wiser person had not driven the boat off the spot. 

Here arejust a few pictures from Saturday a few more were taken, but for some reason they did not showup on the sim card.










Tim at our fisrt spotof the day hooked up to a nice jackon the Penn Torque spinningreel. Guys thisis one bad little setup we have put this spinning reel through the ringger every trip we go on andit has notmissed a beat yet.Someone isjust about alwaysusing this reel if we are in less than650 foot of water.



















Brad with one of the jacks from our first stop. Jack limit was finished by 8:10 am, time to go find some grouper.










Brad with a good eating sized snowy. 

Now its time to get ready for the Outcast sale my tackel box is looking a little thin right now.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for the additional pics NACLH20 (my wifes license plate by the way) love those action photo's. As always you guys just kicked butt. Keep those reports coming and congrats again on a heck of a haul, glad mother nature was being kind today.:bowdown


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

That is a great catch. We are fortunate to have Tim and Gene on our seminar schedule. Come by and check them out Sunday at 2:00.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Another stellar report. Great looking box o fish


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *mpmorr (2/21/2010)*Thanks for the additional pics NACLH20 (my wifes license plate by the way) love those action photo's. As always you guys just kicked butt. Keep those reports coming and congrats again on a heck of a haul, glad mother nature was being kind today.:bowdown


 Thanks Mike, I too like the action shots,that the guys will some times stop fishing and take a few.We will try and get more of them for you. But yesterday some one played hookie on us. Said he had to work ( bad four letter word) or some thing like that. See Cliff you should have been there.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

I SURE WOULD HAVE RATHER BEEN THERE THAN STAREING AT THAT COMPUTOR SCREEN FOR 6 HOURS. BUT THAT SACRIFICE WILL PAY BIG DIVIDENDS IN THE NEAR FUTURE.IF THE WEATHERMAN WILL GIVE US SOME MORE BEAUTIFUL WEATHER NEXT WEEK END I'LL BE THERE ALL BRIGHT EYED AND READY TO GO.(BET YOU THOUGHT I WAS GONNA SAY "BUSHY TAILED" DIDN'T YA.)


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

long tail bass sandwiches


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

B-rad the longtails look good. I know Anna's cookingand if she made them they will taste out of this world. Here's what Nona made us for dinner. Double corn chowder. Made with fresh snowy grouper, MM'MM good.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Gene, that chowder looks phenominal! We're going to have to make some of that. We still have some of Nat'sopilio crab in the freezer, and I think we may be trying snowy grouper oscar on Wednesday. What could be better than snowy grouper? Snowy grouper topped with crab...lol.


----------



## Bubba Squid (Feb 22, 2008)

You spoiled us with the video clips from the last report. Gotta love them electric assists. Nice catch!


----------



## Garbo Jr. (Dec 24, 2009)

dang.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

> *recess (2/21/2010)* i hit the knot on the reel and never made it to the bottom which sucked cause i had to reel it all the way back up with no fish.




I did that 2 drops in row with a Saltiga 40 last year. All the way to the knot. It was painful and I can appreciate that. 



We went back inshore for bluelines after that.



Almost forgot, Great job on your catch!







.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

Dinner last night was not too shabby, and I actually made this one.... Panko crusted snowy grouper topped with a homemade creole cream sauce andsome of Nat'ssnow crab.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *fishsticker (2/21/2010)* Hope to run into you guys soon off the edge somewhere.


 I figured that I would just go with you ,Then have you run into us at the edge. LOL. Gene


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Job Capt Gene, I read that a minute ago but got interupted by a 7 year old need for attention. Way to be a teacher and mentor. Not many like you.:bowdown


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *Kim (2/21/2010)*Gene I can only say one thing, man I'm envious to the point of sin! Great job as usual, but I have to say that the Tile Fish you've been catching has peeked my interest. I'm starting to look for soft bottom when I'm out deep but no luck so far. My goal this year is to snag some of them delicious Golden Tiles right in the lip!


Kim the golden tiles are out there for sure. We only catch a few goldens. Most times are targets fish is the snowy and longtail bass 450-800 feet. But the big goldens are just a little deeper then we are fishing now. Good depth for them is over 800 plus. If we do run into them we will let you know.Keep looking at that bottom machine that's how we find most of our spots. Good luck.Gene


----------

